# Our new sponsor.



## Coiln3107 (27 Nov 2010)

Morning all, has anyone tried the dry ferts from our new sponsor, as the prices seem too good to be true in comparison to our other sponsors!
Any feedback would be gratefuly appreciated, as I am just about out of everything. Looking at the % ratings of the chemicals they look very similar but hey what do I know! The colours are the same


----------



## Westyggx (27 Nov 2010)

I have used the Ferts from here now for over a month and my tank is Lovley and a lush green. John will make you a specific mix to your specs if you like which is what I did. I've just ordered some more this week.

Sorry just re read, I didn't use the dry Ferts just the liquid based ones.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Nov 2010)

Hi all, 





> has anyone tried the dry ferts from our new sponsor, as the prices seem too good to be true in comparison to our other sponsors!


 You don't need to have any worries, some of us know John from other forums (Hello John), where he has posted for a long time and is a moderator etc. So I don't think you need to worry too much about him at all. He is just a long standing planted tank enthusiast with a small business.

cheers Darrel


----------



## squiggley (27 Nov 2010)

Another thumbs-up for Johnny. Ordered his mix and dry salts from him. Delivery is quick too, unlike some ebayers usually next day.


----------



## Coiln3107 (14 Dec 2010)

Hi all, for once I can answer my own question :?  With regards to my initial question about our new sponsor, MEGA IMPRESSED   Ordered full stock of dry ferts and all came in a well sorted box plenty of packing, quality foil re-useable bags with really well sorted printed labels. These are vacc packed therefor no lumps due to moisture ingress. The dispensing bottles are really good quality and the liquids ordered were extra packaged in sealed bags so no leaks from dodgy delivery drivers. Altogether great comms via e-mail, good packing and quality presented goods. Other suppliers could learn a bit from these guys, thanks Aquarium Plant Food


----------



## sculligan (14 Dec 2010)

Hi All,

To add to your comments Coiln, I used Aquarium Plant Food for the first time recently too and was very impressed with the service, and the results. My plants look my healthier with the new ferts.


----------



## Westyggx (14 Dec 2010)

Coiln3107 said:
			
		

> Hi all, for once I can answer my own question :?  With regards to my initial question about our new sponsor, MEGA IMPRESSED   Ordered full stock of dry ferts and all came in a well sorted box plenty of packing, quality foil re-useable bags with really well sorted printed labels. These are vacc packed therefor no lumps due to moisture ingress. The dispensing bottles are really good quality and the liquids ordered were extra packaged in sealed bags so no leaks from dodgy delivery drivers. Altogether great comms via e-mail, good packing and quality presented goods. Other suppliers could learn a bit from these guys, thanks Aquarium Plant Food



John does a good job with the customer service, very efficient with email responding and cannot fault the service and products.


----------



## foxfish (14 Dec 2010)

Same here, I have been using Aquarium Plant Food products for a couple of months now with great results.


----------



## homebrew (29 Dec 2010)

Every Blue moon you may come across a service or product you find shines out to you as â€œ*One of the best*â€. Aquarium Plant Food UK Is one of these such services that I found and I was so pleased with It, I had to give it a mention.
After reading up on using Dry ferts on this website I decided itâ€™s time I started to use them. After a little search on what I needed and where to buy them from I choose Aquarium Plant Food UK. The reason was simply the price

Their website was so easy and clear to use even I couldnâ€™t mess it up. 
I bought the basics with dosing bottles.
All the dry ingredients came in the smartest green foil vacuum packed packets. Which are resealable. The packets are all clearly labeled with the weights.

Apart from the outstanding packaging, the service from John at Aquarium Plant Food UK was remarkable. His almost instant replies to answers of all the questions I had asked.
 His attitude, honesty and fair play to his customers will go along way in my books and is refreshing in this day and age when some companyâ€™s donâ€™t even give you courtesy of a reply to an email.

Good luck to John and his partner with his business. 

Also good luck and thanks to UKaps.org also in helping us all out in the Plant scene.


----------

